
Pinterest Has Reportedly Filed for an IPO - longdefeat
https://www.businessinsider.com/pinterest-ipo-2019-2
======
genericone
Related/Unrelated: Does anyone know a way to block pinterest results from
appearing in the google search results? I hate searching for furniture or
other hobby things but end up clicking on a pinterest dead-end page.
Especially searching on mobile or by voice-search, I can't specify
'-pinterest' ... google doesn't appear to offer account wide search block
lists, or does it?

~~~
ink
Seems like "term -site:pinterest.com" works.

------
pstrazzulla
This is a hefty revenue multiple, but I still think this platform is very
under monetized. Of course I'm a shareholder and so am very biased :)

~~~
elliekelly
Pinterest is so frustrating to me because I feel like they have so much
potential but get in their own way at every turn.

Can you name another site that people actively _block_ from appearing in their
search results? How is that not a major clue to management that they're doing
something very wrong and alienating a ton of potential users?

